# Older Hewes Unstable Platform



## Forgottencoast (Aug 25, 2017)

Ok so I posted this in the wrong forum a while back... the platform on my 93 Bonefisher is very unstable....it seems to be coming from a crack on the starboard side stern mount. structurally, the stern is solid, but where the platform is mounted it has some play causing it to be pretty wobbly when the seas get rough. Does anyone have any options for me on fixing this, besides a new platform? I'm not opposed to just putting a new one on. besides that, how can I fix the crack in the cap?

thanks!


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

The aluminum structure that your platform is bolted to needs to be solid and solidly bolted to a solid deck... Yours is probably none of those things...

The first step is to take your rig to an outfit that specializes in pipe welding aluminum. They’ll tell you whether your tower can be fixed (cracks re-welded) or whether you’re going to need a completely new tower... To repair, they’ll need to remove it entirely... 

Once the tower is removed the fiberglass it was bolted to will need to be repaired and made solid again. That’s a job anyone can do with a bit of skill and the desire to learn... or that any competent glass shop can do for you.

Me, the tower on my old Maverick is not original. I had to have a new one made about 12 or 15 years ago...

Aren’t boats fun?


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

Pictures might help some too -- sounds like you're saying both the fiberglass hull and the aluminum tubing are cracked?


----------



## Forgottencoast (Aug 25, 2017)

no, the tubing on the platform frame is in perfect shape. it is just the fiberglass that is cracked. I will try to get a picture asap


----------



## Forgottencoast (Aug 25, 2017)

First picture is hatch closed, not flexing on the platform. second picture is with me putting pressure on the top of platform


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2019)

It is fixable, but you need to get a good look at the bottom side too. If you can get a pick of that, I can advise on repair method. But, it is structurally comprimised and gonna take some effort and skill to repair.


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

Sorry if this is a derail, does anyone know when the hewes went from a wood transom to a composite transom, '88?


----------



## Forgottencoast (Aug 25, 2017)

I’m taking it down to Harry spear now and gunna let him advise on how to go about fixing it. Once the glass is fixed I’m gunna look into getting a new platform built that has the back legs sitting where the front legs are sitting now, and the front legs moved forward on top of deck


----------



## Forgottencoast (Aug 25, 2017)

Ok- talked to Harry and I think we have a game plan. Going to take old platform off, fill holes, fix glass, then have a new platform built. Harry spent a lot of time with me and came up with a good layout for new platform. Very happy to have someone like that so close to home, even tho there’s now a bunch of pencil marks and writing all over my boat


----------



## Forgottencoast (Aug 25, 2017)

If anyone is interested in keeping up with this- went to metal fab here in Tallahassee and got the new platform and also a casting platform planned out today. They say 2-3 weeks but who knows. In the mean time I pulled the old platform off, the damage does not seem as bad without the platform on there. Going to get it to Harry this week and hopefully have it fixed by the time new platform is finished.


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

Sure, I'd like to see what you come up with for the new platform design!

I don't love how the platform on my lappy is mounted, but I do like the old school look. I wouldn't mind making a new one that didn't tie into the transom, so seeing some other designs would be great.


----------



## Forgottencoast (Aug 25, 2017)

Update: Harry is looking at next week for repair- he wants to repair it from inside the compartments, im not sure how that's going to work, but he knows more about it than me. I did run it by another well known fiberglass guy in my area and he said he could do it from the outside....any suggestions on this?


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2019)

Let Harry fox it from the inside. Any repair from the outside would be mostly a “cosmetic” repair. A structural repair can be done from the outside, but the repair area would be huge and I don’t know anyone that would do it that way unless there is just no access.


----------



## Forgottencoast (Aug 25, 2017)

thanks for the reply- I am in no way questioning harry, he knows boats inside and out, literally. Hell, ill even put a Spear Boatworks decal on it when he gets done if he will let me haha


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Forgottencoast said:


> If anyone is interested in keeping up with this- went to metal fab here in Tallahassee and got the new platform and also a casting platform planned out today. They say 2-3 weeks but who knows. In the mean time I pulled the old platform off, the damage does not seem as bad without the platform on there. Going to get it to Harry this week and hopefully have it fixed by the time new platform is finished.


You're in competent hands with both shops, but you're dealing with the spring fever rush. So it may take a little longer than the original estimates.


----------



## Forgottencoast (Aug 25, 2017)

Zika said:


> You're in competent hands with both shops, but you're dealing with the spring fever rush. So it may take a little longer than the original estimates.


I know I am- that’s what I get for waiting till last minute. Worst case scenario, I should still have the boat by tarpon season. Hopefully will have it all completed by late April. Once I get the glass work done, I can still at least fish it until the platforms get done.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

No big rush. There won't be a tarpon swimming within 200 miles of the 850 area code.


----------



## Forgottencoast (Aug 25, 2017)

so here is a small update- to my surprise, metal fab is finished before the fiberglass guy. Harry, was too busy to do the work so I ended up taking it to Mike in St marks. He said 3 weeks tops, which was a few days ago....I talked to him and he said another week or 2 so we will see...

Here is some pics of the platform- they are waiting to install the seadeck until they put it on the boat.


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2019)

Man those fiberglass guys are SLOW!


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

Boatbrains said:


> Man those fiberglass guys are SLOW!


Slow is one thing, but when you go into the bragging section and the guy who is supposed to be building a boat posts on the build thread and you think oh, there must be updated pics only to realize he just posted some banter... that's when you really feel let down!


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2019)

yobata said:


> Slow is one thing, but when you go into the bragging section and the guy who is supposed to be building a boat posts on the build thread and you think oh, there must be updated pics only to realize he just posted some banter... that's when you really feel let down!


Ha, sorry brother!


----------



## State fish rob (Jan 25, 2017)

Lmao


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

if James would stop replying to every thread on MS he might get some work done


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2019)

devrep said:


> if James would stop replying to every thread on MS he might get some work done


I get plenty of work done, just choose not to share everything!


----------



## Forgottencoast (Aug 25, 2017)

Well damn James, where are u located? Let’s fix mine so you can give your brain a break on yours. I’ll bring the beer


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Forgottencoast said:


> Update: Harry is looking at next week for repair- he wants to repair it from inside the compartments, im not sure how that's going to work, but he knows more about it than me. I did run it by another well known fiberglass guy in my area and he said he could do it from the outside....any suggestions on this?


You are a first...getting a second opinion against Harry.

Let me ask this, who do you think is as competent as Harry in your neck of the woods?


----------



## Forgottencoast (Aug 25, 2017)

DuckNut said:


> You are a first...getting a second opinion against Harry.
> 
> Let me ask this, who do you think is as competent as Harry in your neck of the woods?


Easy buddy, never said I got a second opinion against Harry....I had him and another guy look at the boat. Due to trying to get it done ASAP. Maybe you should have read the rest of my post?


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Forgottencoast said:


> Easy buddy, never said I got a second opinion against Harry....I had him and another guy look at the boat. Due to trying to get it done ASAP. Maybe you should have read the rest of my post?


I was being sarcastic but since you missed it here is the timeline you laid out:

Took it to Harry
Drew on the boat
Got a plan together
Took it and got a platform built to the plan
Going to Harry in a week
Took it to another guy

It's all good. You're in great hands.


----------



## Forgottencoast (Aug 25, 2017)

Lol guess that one went over my head. I took it to the other guy bc Harry didn’t have time to do it, and I needed it done ASAP.


----------



## Forgottencoast (Aug 25, 2017)

no word from glass guy.....does anyone in the panhandle area know how to fix this? I am fairly competent working with my hands and will bring the beer


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

You gonna need a whole lotta beers.

Remember this: if a restaurant is chuck full of people at 3:30 in the afternoon - there is probably a very good reason to go there for lunch.

If the place is empty and you double the amount of customers when you walk in - this is a good time to go find a busy place to eat.

Good repair shops are busy as all get out. 

I personally would not hire the guy that says "I can do this for you tomorrow morning"

Even though I might be hungry, I am not malnutrition-ed from starvation.

Get my point?


----------



## Forgottencoast (Aug 25, 2017)

checked in on Wednesday which was 2 weeks from his "another week or two" statement to: 1. See where the progress was, and 2. Install a new bow light (if he's not gunna work on it, at least I can work on it, right?) ....the boat is still sitting in the same place I left it. He told me Wednesday "I can fit you in next week". I guess we will see. I just wish I could get an honest answer out of him. If he don't have time, or is too busy, just tell me and at least I can try to make something else happen.


----------



## State fish rob (Jan 25, 2017)

^^^^^ Nothing about nothing , but this is how why you do it yourself. An ugly job can be functional. Wait til next winter to make it pretty Practice makes perfect. I’m as impatient as they come , “ I want it now “ ,the ONLY way to “ get it now “ is to do it yourself


----------



## Forgottencoast (Aug 25, 2017)

OK HERE WE GO!!! 2 months later, the glass work is DONE! I am very pleased with the quality of the work, Mike is a very good glass guy, maybe not the best scheduler, but no one is perfect. 

Platform is scheduled to be installed on Wednesday morning, but here are some pics of what the finished product will look like. I am very happy with how it turned out.


----------



## MAK (Dec 15, 2017)

Looking good!


----------



## State fish rob (Jan 25, 2017)

Fantastic looking skiff well worth the wait. No getting around skills. Great job !


----------

